# Rattle can paint jobs ...



## enc

... do they have to be ****e ? 
I'm about to paint a bike frame .. 
etch primer
Primer
Base coat
Clear coat 

Everyone keeps saying it'll never be much cop from an aerosol. 
This is a custom mix aerosol .. so technically the same content as paint mixed for a spray gun ... am I wasting my time ?


----------



## AnthonyUK

I did the arches on my Merc w203 which came out OK for a metallic.
Like any decent job, it is at least 80% prep.


----------



## SamD

I’ve seen some members do some decent jobs with rattle cans, just remember you won’t get a gun finish but if you’re doing it yourself you can get a decent/cheap result.


----------



## steveo3002

can look great with decent prep


----------



## Harry_p

You can get a finish every bit as good as from a gun on smaller items. On large flat pieces you'll struggle to to fan width.

The main problem with aresols is that everyone can go and buy them and most have no idea what they're doing with them.

The main physical problem is that the paint / lacquered are usually very thinned out which makes it hard to get a nice wet glossy finish without runs and means it takes a lot longer and many coats to build up a decent film thickness.

I can get a thicker layer of clear in one coat with a gun and compressor than ten with an aerosol.


----------



## enc

I've done smaller bits with metallic but not a bike frame with its intricacies .... so it's nit so much large flat areas but the nooks and crannies and trying to avoid over spray. I guess the secret is carefull planning and good prep... watch this space :speechles:lol:


----------



## SamD

enc said:


> I've done smaller bits with metallic but not a bike frame with its intricacies .... so it's nit so much large flat areas but the nooks and crannies and trying to avoid over spray. I guess the secret is carefull planning and good prep... watch this space :speechles:lol:


Keep us updated with plenty of pictures


----------



## Christian6984

Painted these with rattle cans....

Prior to drying and a light wet sanding / polishing which improves the finish even more


----------



## enc

SamD said:


> Keep us updated with plenty of pictures


... you asked for it ...:lol:

this is the original frame ... its a sorry state ..














































Next in line ...










Naked ...



















Panel wipe applied with toilet roll ..










Amazing the amount of crud to be removed...










Paint stripped, de rusted , de greased...




























Quality welds ..



















The 'jig' ... needs work :roll:










Final wipe down with tack rag ...


----------



## enc

first dusting of etch primer ...
































































First dusting of primer ...




























Final coat of Primer flatted with wet n dry










At this stage i had to move to the 'spray booth' (ginnel between our house and neighbors) as the wind had picked up,,

First dusting of base coat ...










Clear coat going on ..










All done ...
































































runs in clear coat will need addressing when paint fully cured.


----------



## transtek

That looks amazing! I just redid my old mountain bike frame, but as the original paint was still pretty good, just Plastidipped it in black to modernise it a bit without removing the original finish below.


----------



## macca666

Well done mate and I think you answered a resounding no to your original question :thumb:


----------



## SamD

Outstanding job, thank you for the pictures.


----------



## enc

transtek said:


> That looks amazing! I just redid my old mountain bike frame, but as the original paint was still pretty good, just Plastidipped it in black to modernise it a bit without removing the original finish below.


 Pics ???


----------



## enc

SamD said:


> Outstanding job, thank you for the pictures.


Cheers


----------



## HEADPHONES

Cracking results and thanks for sharing.
Just need some nice beading shots when it's finished and waxed :lol:


----------



## transtek

enc said:


> Pics ???


Let me get an imgur account sorted and I'll post some up for you, but by no means are they up to your standard!:thumb:


----------



## transtek

enc said:


> Pics ???


Here you go: before:









And after:









It is 24 years old, first bike I bought after getting married, so has sentimental value, hence I wanted to keep the frame, forks and wheels. Everything else has been modernised and I learned a lot along the way!
:thumb:


----------



## pdrpaul

AnthonyUK said:


> I did the arches on my Merc w203 which came out OK for a metallic.
> Like any decent job, it is at least 80% prep.


hey man did you use a spray can 2k clear on these arches or 1k, my mrs motor needs the same job done on silver too, just wondering how well the laquer held up to stone chips etc?


----------



## AnthonyUK

pdrpaul said:


> hey man did you use a spray can 2k clear on these arches or 1k, my mrs motor needs the same job done on silver too, just wondering how well the laquer held up to stone chips etc?


I used this clear coat - https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004SNLNY2/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I only did it in the Summer and it is fine so far but after the winter will maybe be another story. Finish wise it still looks good.


----------



## Dannbodge

Bike frame I painted:














































Just cheap mixed paint from my local paint shop and Halfords Lacquer.
Wet sanded and machine polished and came out beautiful and glossy.


----------



## SamD

That’s amazing mate!


----------



## waqasr

Lovely paint job mate. Like you proved yourself, rattle can jobs can turn out very well indeed. Though that HBbody "2K" paint isnt real 2k paint, I prefer to use a real 2k rattle can paint with the catalyst inside a seperate container within in the rattle can. Its what I used on my old car.


----------

